# Few nice fish from the ohio river



## James Shockey (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is a few fish me and my buddy caught a little while back on the Ohio river. We used crankbaits.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very nice. You guys have a great fishery down there, and it has the potential to get a lot better!


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Nice fish. What part of the river were you at? If possible, what were you all using?


----------

